# I'm looking for GREAT quality, GOOD price, "short run" PLASTISOL TRANSFERS company



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

1.) WHO (what companies) are the BEST options for me to explore, as far as getting great PRICING and great production of PLASTISOL TRANSFERS?

2.) Are transfers good enough to have a legit busy or just for hobby press enthusiasts? 

I ask this question because I am worried about the t shirts CRACKING and PEELING too soon like after only a couple of washes. 

3.) Can I give my current customers QUALITY t shirts and a decent price as well? 

NOTE: I want to STOP turning away the smaller 6, 12 and 24 piece jobs that I get. I can't afford to turn away these small jobs anymore.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html Visit sites and get pricing.

2. Yes. Applied correctly they will not crack or peel.

3. No, not for 6 or 12 pieces. Will still be expensive. For these small numbers you're better off outsourcing to a DTG printer.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Joe. Smaller quantities equal higher prices.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

1) Best for what? I'm not being a smart alec, a good answer depends on the type/qty of transfers and how much hand holding you want/need.

2) Yes. Keep in mind there are a lot of screenprinters and in my experience many are not very good at it yet they stay busy. Good transfer companies offer consistency and quality, you will be head and shoulders above the mediocre printers.

3) Depends on your area. Printing prices in my area are all over the place but most of them are more expensive than buying transfers. You may not make as much per hour but there is money to be made.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tourino said:


> NOTE: I want to STOP turning away the smaller 6, 12 and 24 piece jobs that I get. I can't afford to turn away these small jobs anymore.


Get a cad cutter & heat press and some Siser Easy Weed....


----------

